# 21 X 30 Home theater room - Speaker options



## arunprakash (Jul 10, 2012)

Im in the process of building my home and I will having a 21 X 30 Media room.
I will be prewiring the room for 9.2

I need some help in picking the right speakers for me.

Im planning to buy the Epson 3010e projector with a 135" screen.

For AVR, Im looking at Onkyo 1009 or buying the HTIB 9400THX and upgrading the speakers.

Things that Im that Im trying to decide
* Inwall vs OnWall
* Dipole vs regular surround speakers
* Floor standing or on/in wall for front LCR

Do I need to pay more attention to the speaker selection due to the size of the room?

For subwoofer, I liked "Polk Audio PSW505 12-Inch Powered Subwoofer". Im planning to put one on each corner of the room.

Dont want to spend too much and at the same time dont want to get a sound too.

My budget is about 2.5K for the speakers and the AVR. Dont know if thats too little or should be fine.

Any thoughts?

Here are some pictures/plan for the room


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off - welcome to HTS! :wave:

I would personally consider building a system a bit at a time. If you want to go with 9.2 long-term, you will more than likely want to go with outboard amplification at some point as well as running all 9 speakers from your AVR is going to push it pretty hard.

I would suggest starting out with a receiver capable of 9.2, but only go with a 5.1 system to start. Then, as funds become available, add to your existing system. This way, you push off the upgradeitis bug as long as possible.

For speakers, the best way to choose is to audition as many as you can to get an idea of what appeals to you - each person's listening preferences are different. A good rule of thumb - plan 1/3 of your budget for electronics and 2/3 of your budget for speakers. If you don't have much nearby that you can audition, let us know how you want to proceed with your system (get everything now versus build over time) and I am sure many people can chime in with suggestions.


----------



## arunprakash (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

Im looking to build a 7.2 system for now and if needed upgrade to a 9.2 later.


----------



## arunprakash (Jul 10, 2012)

How about this config

1 Qty Polk Audio CS2 Series II Center Channel Speaker (Black) Each 
2 Qty Polk Audio Monitor60 Series II Floorstanding Loudspeaker
2 Qty Polk Audio PSW505 12-Inch Powered Subwoofer
4 Qty Polk Audio RC85i High Performance In-Wall Speaker


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have not had an opportunity to audition any Polk speakers to this point - hopefully someone with a bit more Polk experience will chime in soon.


----------



## arunprakash (Jul 10, 2012)

Went to a home theater store today and listened to various speakers and liked Polk audio and Martin loan speakers floor standing speakers

Was not impressed with kilpsh and energy speakers

Did not like the in wall LRC speaker option, sound id great on floor standing speakers


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and demo some Definitive Technology speakers. Best premium speaker line dollar for dollar IMO.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a killer 7.1 pkg. we have the 5.1 with a smaller sub in a larger room (40x20x20) and it sounds great. The speakers are a great deal and are on sale for a 7.0 for $999. Lots of great reviews and happy owners out there. Good luck!

http://hsuresearch.com/products/hybrid15pkg.html


----------

